# One week with Android; after 5 years with iPhone, questions need answering!



## evanhindra (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm a recent switcher from iPhone. I've switched to Android because the company I work for decided it's time to prioritize our app on Android instead of iOS (booo! but rightly so!)

So far it's been a fairly pleasant switch. Rooted my phone (thanks to the tools available, rooting the Android is just as easy as Jailbreaking the iPhone!)

Few things I learned about Android, coming from the iOS
• It's quite similar in many aspect. I mean, both are smartphones, how different do you expect a phone to be? ;P
• I love the customization I can do with the Android. The widgets, the Google integration, the freedom of choice is LIBERATING. No longer I am forced to bow down to a set of rules. 
• Android, as an OS (not platform), is very mild. It does things in ways as I expected it to (contrary to what most Apple fanboys would say). 
• I really like you can install apps from any browser to your phone. Not limited to iTunes or any other app for that matter. It's neat. 
• I also like there's a clear "REFUND" option for the first 15 minutes you purchase an app! Really REALLY neat. 
• Phone restore is as good as iCloud's. If not better (faster!). 
• I love the notification LED on the Galaxy Nexus. SUPER cool.

However, there are a few things I'm really confused/frustrated with:
• Most apps aren't very pretty. I don't know what it is majority of the apps on Android choosing not to follow Google's HIG. I mean, it's right there on http://developer.android.com/design/index.html! It's super easy to follow too! Yet, most still attempt with custom UIs and whatnot and they all break Google's HIGs! Android developers should definitely start reading Google's HIGs! 
• A lot of apps, still get Back & Up mixed up! 
• The UI copywriting in most Android Market apps are very un-Google-like. Perhaps this is the price of "freedom". Back to my point above. 
• In Sounds: what are the differences between Silent, Vibrate? I know Normal.
• In stock ROMs, the Passcode lock, it's silly having to press "OK" to confirm the entry code. It should just automatically unlock upon successful entry of the last digit. Thankfully, CM10 (and many other ROMs) resolved this issue. 
• I've been looking for a simple way to activate "Do Not Disturb" mode like in iOS 6. I looked at a dozen of Android apps, they're all too confusing to use (because they've got so many options, switches, features. Powerful, I know!) 
• Is there a built-in Find my Phone feature for Android? If not, any app you can recommend that would do this?

All in all, I'm happy to know that should Apple screw up iOS, there's another platform I can rely on. Competition is healthy!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> • Most apps aren't very pretty. I don't know what it is majority of the apps on Android choosing not to follow Google's HIG. I mean, it's right there on http://developer.and...sign/index.html! It's super easy to follow too! Yet, most still attempt with custom UIs and whatnot and they all break Google's HIGs! Android developers should definitely start reading Google's HIGs!
> 
> The UI copywriting in most Android Market apps are very un-Google-like. Perhaps this is the price of "freedom". Back to my point above.


Many are also lazy iphone ports *cough* instagram. It's kind of a side effect of Google giving developers the freedom to submit apps at any time and have them up quickly in the market without having to wait weeks for approval (or disapproval) for a small update (like Apple). I hate that developers cannot follow conventions, but I also take it as an obvious reason most of the time to stay away from those apps (after all, if they can't follow style conventions, the code probably isn't any better).



> A lot of apps, still get Back & Up mixed up!


If you rooted, there's typically better ways to back up and restore. Titanium backup is usually the most recommended way as you can choose what to back up and what not to back up (as well as save multiple backups of the same app at different times). Also lets you back up sms and call logs as well without going through other means to do it.



> In Sounds: what are the differences between Silent, Vibrate? I know Normal.


Silent = no sounds or vibrate

Vibrate = no sound but you get a vibrate notification for calls and other things. Some ROMs (technically kernels) give you the option to control how things vibrate I believe (intensity, etc). So you can tell the difference for different apps.



> • I love the notification LED on the Galaxy Nexus. SUPER cool.


Lightflow on the market will let you control it if you haven't tried it. Many ROMs (like Cyanogenmod) let you do the same.



> I've been looking for a simple way to activate "Do Not Disturb" mode like in iOS 6. I looked at a dozen of Android apps, they're all too confusing to use (because they've got so many options, switches, features. Powerful, I know!)


Cyanogenmod has profiles in it to change how things work like that. Also I use an app on the market to turn off my ringer for a set amount of time called Shush. After installing, you just keep pressing volume down until you mute the phone and it prompts you for how long you want your ringer off (hours).



> Is there a built-in Find my Phone feature for Android? If not, any app you can recommend that would do this?


Like something that makes it ring so you can find it? Nope, nothing built in. There's the latitude thing built into find it via GPS, but not overly useful if you are looking for it stuffed in a couch cushion most likely.


----------



## evanhindra (Aug 19, 2012)

yarly said:


> Many are also lazy iphone ports *cough* instagram. It's kind of a side effect of Google giving developers the freedom to submit apps at any time and have them up quickly in the market without having to wait weeks for approval (or disapproval) for a small update (like Apple). I hate that developers cannot follow conventions, but I also take it as an obvious reason most of the time to stay away from those apps (after all, if they can't follow style conventions, the code probably isn't any better).


I hate it when developers don't focus on fixing UI between platforms, maybe because my day job is to design UI between the different platforms. There are some iOS apps that try to mimic Android Holo (Skype) and it just doesn't work. The few cross platform apps that do it well: Foursquare, Facebook, Path, Whatsapp. I'm sure there are others.

Does the Cyanogen Profile allow whitelisting for phone calls? The built-in Quite Hours in Android is neat; except it doesn't regulate phone calls at all. I can't seem to find the option in Cyanogen Profiles.

Back & Up (affordance), not Back-up! Sorry. Hahaha

Thanks for the clear explanation on Silent & Vibrate

DND Mode: not exactly what I've been looking for, but I found this app called IntelliRing. It's SUPER cool; and one of the features is similar to Shush. It adjusts ringer volumes based on ambience noise.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> I hate it when developers don't focus on fixing UI between platforms, maybe because my day job is to design UI between the different platforms.


Heh, I know the feeling. UI is not my primary job (mainly back-end development is my day job), but when I do frontend stuff on my own time, I design for the platform. Bugs the hell out of me if I receive anything from a designer or UI guy that was not made properly (typically web stuff most of the time). I end up complaining to the client about it or if it's small, fixing myself. Only exception for an application not to should be games as mostly they can get way with rolling their own UI. Cross platform should not mean cross platform UI.



> Does the Cyanogen Profile allow whitelisting for phone calls? The built-in Quite Hours in Android is neat; except it doesn't regulate phone calls at all. I can't seem to find the option in Cyanogen Profiles.


Can't honestly remember offhand, but I'm leaning towards no for whitelisting. I haven't used CM since CM9. Basically running stock, rooted Jellybean right now with some features I added it on compiling. CM7 used to have much more in the way of call blocking, but they didn't add it back in with CM9 for whatever design reason.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

However there are plenty of apps that manage sounds based on a schedule. So you can turn off ringer and media at 11 at night but leave alarm sound on until 7 in the morning (just an example) some apps allow you to add exceptions like if your boss calls at 1 a.m. it will turn your ringer on so you hear when he calls. Examples are Sound Manager V2 or Audio Manager

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## evanhindra (Aug 19, 2012)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> However there are plenty of apps that manage sounds based on a schedule. So you can turn off ringer and media at 11 at night but leave alarm sound on until 7 in the morning (just an example) some apps allow you to add exceptions like if your boss calls at 1 a.m. it will turn your ringer on so you hear when he calls.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Most whitelisting is based on specific contacts (gotta pick 'em one by one), I have yet to find one that would do Groups. Nor that "twice call" rule within short period of time, in case of emergencies.

Maybe this is a good thing. I've been getting a lot of calls from work during my sleep ;P.


----------



## cory46 (Jun 13, 2011)

evanhindra said:


> • Is there a built-in Find my Phone feature for Android? If not, any app you can recommend that would do this?


Like said above not built in but few options

Seekdroid (lite version)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.gtmedia.seekdroid.lite

Seekdroid (paid)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.gtmedia.seekdroid

Lookout 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lookout

Plan B (by lookout)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lookout.labs.planb

And by no means is this a complete list or an endorsement I myself haven't used them but they have good ratings

Edit: towards bottom of this article it lists (3) DND type apps... see of they float your boat 
http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2012/06/how-to-get-ios-6s-best-new-features-in-android-right-now/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evanhindra (Aug 19, 2012)

cory46 said:


> Like said above not built in but few options
> 
> Seekdroid (lite version)
> https://play.google.....seekdroid.lite
> ...


Thank you. Will explore!

With all the other services Google is offering; time for them to really including a Find my Phone feature in their Android OS. C'mon, everything else is ready (account management/security, Maps, account services). Why let Apple & RIM have the edge, right?

Would be better if this is baked into the OS. Apple's Find my iPhone's flaw, is that once you wipe the phone/the iPhone OS gets restored&#8230; chance retrieving the stolen device will diminish to nowt. If there's a way to let this recovery service embedded deep into&#8230; let's say bootloader level/recovery level; then there's a better chance on getting the stolen device back.


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm using Tasker to white list my favorite contacts so that no matter which mode is am in the phone always rings for those people.

Also Where's My DROID Pro for locating phone. Tasker can do that too. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enkriptix (Aug 20, 2012)

As for the "find my phone" feature, I don't think Android CAN have it built in, something to do with patent issues. But I use Xtrasec security app for my phone, not only does it let me remotely track my phone's gps from any web browser, but it lets me remotely lock, enable/disable wifi, or sound an alarm, as well as a lot more.

Here's a link to their website: http://www.xtrasec.com/features


----------



## evanhindra (Aug 19, 2012)

enkriptix said:


> As for the "find my phone" feature, I don't think Android CAN have it built in, something to do with patent issues. But I use Xtrasec security app for my phone, not only does it let me remotely track my phone's gps from any web browser, but it lets me remotely lock, enable/disable wifi, or sound an alarm, as well as a lot more.
> 
> Here's a link to their website: http://www.xtrasec.com/features


Patent issues? First I've heard of this. BlackBerry has what's called BlackBerry Protect, from RIM. Would be a shame if Android would be the only one without this feature!

Speaking of which, to better illustrate the simplicity in the DND feature I'm looking for, I created a quick mockup.

I shamelessly ripped iOS' DND UI pattern and turned it into an Android "app" (if you can call it an app). This is what I picture it to be; I'm sure there's a more elegant pattern/solution than this. But this is how simple I'm thinking the feature should be:


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds like you might like tasker.
http://tasker.dinglisch.net/

Shit, I thought you might have been the same guy.... I already recommended tasker to you and you turned it down. I don't use it anymore myself, but there used to be a time when I had it handle a few things for me.


----------



## evanhindra (Aug 19, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Sounds like you might like tasker.
> http://tasker.dinglisch.net/
> 
> Shit, I thought you might have been the same guy.... I already recommended tasker to you and you turned it down. I don't use it anymore myself, but there used to be a time when I had it handle a few things for me.


Haha, sorry for being so ungrateful! Tasker is super powerful; I'm probably gonna end up using it for other purposes too!


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

I recently started using Cerberus for my lost phone app. I switched from seekdroid due to cerberus's ability to take and email photos.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lsdroid.cerberus


----------



## evanhindra (Aug 19, 2012)

Snow02 said:


> I recently started using Cerberus for my lost phone app. I switched from seekdroid due to cerberus's ability to take and email photos.
> https://play.google....sdroid.cerberus


Wow, this is looking really good! £3 for a lifetime license isn't bad either! And <3 Holo UI.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> I recently started using Cerberus for my lost phone app. I switched from seekdroid due to cerberus's ability to take and email photos.
> https://play.google....sdroid.cerberus


I'm also going to look into this. I've been wanting something to replace Prey and I've heard of cerberus so maybe it's time to take a closer look.


----------



## evanhindra (Aug 19, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I'm also going to look into this. I've been wanting something to replace Prey and I've heard of cerberus so maybe it's time to take a closer look.


I'm playing with it; it's SUPER cool and creepy at the same time.

I love the features in Cerberus. Their tracking website is really really really neat! Wish Apple would bake Find my iPhone directly into iOS like this.

The features in the app is also super cool! I like how you can notify three different phone numbers when your device is missing.

Thanks for the tip! Snow02


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

evanhindra said:


> I'm playing with it; it's SUPER cool and creepy at the same time.
> 
> I love the features in Cerberus. Their tracking website is really really really neat! Wish Apple would bake Find my iPhone directly into iOS like this.
> 
> ...


I like that you can install it as a system app and it'll activate GPS if it's off. After 2.3.something, apps are not allowed to control GPS directly which is one reason I kind of gave up on lost phone apps like these. I keep GPS on for Google Now (without a battery hit surprisingly), but before JB I did not. Even now, it's easy to turn GPS off and make it harder for me to find my phone. I'll probably get Cerberus since this feature is pretty much my top priority.


----------



## evanhindra (Aug 19, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I like that you can install it as a system app and it'll activate GPS if it's off. After 2.3.something, apps are not allowed to control GPS directly which is one reason I kind of gave up on lost phone apps like these. I keep GPS on for Google Now (without a battery hit surprisingly), but before JB I did not. Even now, it's easy to turn GPS off and make it harder for me to find my phone. I'll probably get Cerberus since this feature is pretty much my top priority.


Hmm&#8230; +1 for this information.

My favourite feature has got to be the camera capture. I'm sure other apps do this too; but it's just such a cool feature (perhaps novelty?)! Especially for a guy who's coming from iOS platform. There's a lot to like in Android because of the freedom of customization!

BONUS POINT for using Holo. I have this *terrible* prejudice for non-Holo apps. As if the devs don't care enough to update their app to use the newest UI framework or something. Often reflects the quality of the code/overall app at times. I'm gonna have to shoot myself now for judging "a book by its cover".


----------



## Icesteve (Aug 4, 2011)

To find your phone I would suggest cerberus, its pretty cheap for a license and it supports up to 5 devices I think.

Tons of options, my favorite is you can remotely lock it and if someone trys to use your phone it snaps a picture (front facing or rear) and emails you the photo, this and tons more, take video, listen over Mic, have it call you on another number. Since your rooted it has the ability to toggle your gps so you can locate it. Very good app. If I'm not mistaken it has a 1week free trial.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## evanhindra (Aug 19, 2012)

Icesteve said:


> To find your phone I would suggest cerberus, its pretty cheap for a license and it supports up to 5 devices I think.
> 
> Tons of options, my favorite is you can remotely lock it and if someone trys to use your phone it snaps a picture (front facing or rear) and emails you the photo, this and tons more, take video, listen over Mic, have it call you on another number. Since your rooted it has the ability to toggle your gps so you can locate it. Very good app. If I'm not mistaken it has a 1week free trial.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Yeah, that's what I ended up with! Very impressed by it.

The only concern I have with these services is that when they "went away" for whatever reason, could be a potential hassle. Different than if Google's the one doing it.

Also; remote wipes are scary thing. That story with Wired's writer's iPhone being wiped; how secure are these provider's services?


----------



## Icesteve (Aug 4, 2011)

evanhindra said:


> Yeah, that's what I ended up with! Very impressed by it.
> 
> The only concern I have with these services is that when they "went away" for whatever reason, could be a potential hassle. Different than if Google's the one doing it.
> 
> Also; remote wipes are scary thing. That story with Wired's writer's iPhone being wiped; how secure are these provider's services?


Can't really comment on that, I've had no problems but I guess anything is possible. There site uses TLS Certificate, they've taken steps to prevent sql injections, and hash and salt user passwords. The same question was asked on there support forum that's where I got that info from.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Icesteve said:


> Can't really comment on that, I've had no problems but I guess anything is possible. There site uses TLS Certificate, they've taken steps to prevent sql injections, and hash and salt user passwords. The same question was asked on there support forum that's where I got that info from.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


You just have to hope they do all those steps instead of just saying they do 

Salt and hash doesn't prevent someone from getting into your account, it just delays it hopefully long enough (if they chose a decent hashing method and salt choice) that they can notify you and reset your pass before someone has a chance to figure it out.


----------



## Icesteve (Aug 4, 2011)

Lmao just noticed everything above my post was about cerberus, lil late to the party guys...that's what I get for quick posting on a smoke break

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Icesteve (Aug 4, 2011)

yarly said:


> You just have to hope they do all those steps instead of just saying they do
> 
> Salt and hash doesn't prevent someone from getting into your account, it just delays it hopefully long enough (if they chose a decent hashing method and salt choice) that they can notify you and reset your pass before someone has a chance to figure it out.


Very true, there becoming one of the most well known apps for these kind of features on android so hopefully there taking the steps necessary to protect all there users.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]• I've been looking for a simple way to activate "Do Not Disturb" mode like in iOS 6. I looked at a dozen of Android apps, they're all too confusing to use (because they've got so many options, switches, features. Powerful, I know!) [/background]


I use Llama - Location Profiles. It checks location based upon which cell tower you are connected to (so no real battery usage from what I have seen) and will change your sound profile (among many other things for that location. Oh and it has an option for "noisy contacts". Might be a bit confusing at first but after a little it gets pretty easy.
It is pretty much tasker (I think), but free.


----------

